

Teen Guilty of Hacking PlayStation Network convicted on 50,700 offences - vonklaus
http://news.sky.com/story/1515242/teen-guilty-of-hacking-playstation-network

======
vonklaus
> He was given a two-year suspended sentenced by a court in Finland - where he
> has not been named by local media due because he is a minor

He was convicted of over 50K offenses and given a 2 year suspended sentence
and was not named or identified. I am all for reduced sentences of cybercrimes
but that does seem pretty light.

